# Merckx/Columbus Fork decals?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get the fork decals like the ones used on the mid 90's Motorola team bikes? One was the white columbus decal with the dove logo, and the other (and toughest to find) is the black/white "e.merckx" sticker. Both are vertical and went on the leading edge of the fork, not the side. 

I know Branford Bike has some similar Columbus stickers, but they're 6" long, and I believe the originals where only 4".

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

KJM


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*gita bikes*

I would check first with Gita Bikes, the US importer for Merckx. Their web address is www.gitabike.com. I bought replacement decals from them for my AX frame. You could also check on eBay, but that would be hit-or-miss.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*or you can always try*

CyclArt in Vista. They may have repos.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

Hey guys, thanks for the ideas and help on tracking down some decals. I actually found a post in the retro forum about Velographic Decals and Mike is going to make the decals for me. Judging from his portfolio he does some awesome work and as soon as I get the finished product I'll let you know. Check him out in the meantime if you need any for yourself. www.velographicdecals.com

Thanks again!

Kerry


----------



## Stephencl (Dec 21, 2005)

*Fork Decals*

I have also just reached out to these folks. I would be very interested in having them for my Motorola Merckx. Right now I have the set from Banford bikes, and they just dont look right.

Stephen


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

yeah, i have some http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260045272510&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

kdub said:


> yeah, i have some http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260045272510&rd=1&rd=1


I just paid for a set of those - Hurry up and get 'em in the mail wouldya' ?!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> I just paid for a set of those - Hurry up and get 'em in the mail wouldya' ?!


I will mail it out , along with a bunch of other ones people bought in the next 30min.
I thought that guy was you.. seeing how it's from Kelowna.

I am a fast shipper.

I just won a 9spd dura ace cassette on ebay lastnight and the seller still hasn't gotten back to me about shipping cost!! dang it! I want the cassette ASAP!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I just bought a set too. Now all we need is that "Motorola Cycling Team" sticker. The last photo shows a guy on a non-Motorola Merckx. What team/paint job is that?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I got your payment. thank you. 

I don't have anymore Motorola team sticker. I could get some made, but if I can't sell them all then I have to eat it all. I'll see

The last picture is the Weinmann team. They were the Belgium team back in the 1991 tour de France.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Cool, 1991 Tour de France huh? I happen to have that DVD. I'll watch it tomorrow and look for that bike. Oh, and if you happen to have any Bob Roll decals for the top tube let me know. That would be just the thing to give my Merckx that vintage vibe.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes, the year Indurain won for the first time.

I am not familiar with the Bob Roll sticker. How does it look like?

I am going to have some Motorola team stickers made. So look for them on ebay probably sometime next week.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah I don't know what his signature looks like either...probably just a big "X".


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Fivethumbs.. I have them now http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60046717211&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

also

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60046719783&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

then check out on ebay


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm way ahead of you. I went for the special "bulk buy."


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

So disppointed.. YOu and one other guy asked about these decals, so I got a bunch made, but it seems only you and him bought. 

I had to get a bunch made cuz i can't exactly just have a few pieces printed


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Received today, thanks very much. They came out very nicely.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you. let's exchange positive feedbacks for a transaction went well.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

for those who wanted American Airlines sticker to finish off the Motorola bike, here they are: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260053511035&rd=1&rd=1


----------

